# Connecting with others



## mjalali (Oct 10, 2018)

How are you guys keeping in touch with your family and friends?  Do you visit/call/e-mail/etc?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2018)

Mainly whatsapp or email.... sometimes phone calls, but the former is almost daily...


----------



## Falcon (Oct 10, 2018)

E-mail,  Snail Mail,  telephone,  personal visit. Pony Express.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 10, 2018)

My dear ones keep texting me, trying to hornswoggle me into texting back 


...of which I've managed to program a key that sez _*'Nice try, call me'*_


----------



## Keesha (Oct 10, 2018)

Ummmm ....not very good :laugh:


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 10, 2018)

I agree with Gary. I hate texting and that's all my family wants to do. Phone call with friends and sometimes visits.


----------



## DaveA (Oct 10, 2018)

Face to face mostly.  Half of the kids and grandkids live within a few minutes of our home and there's much interaction between these families.  The others are only an hour or two away so they mingle on and off also.  And then there is the phone calls and texting but I prefer batting the breeze over a cup of coffee.

Our kids and in their late 50's/early 60's and we rarely step outside of their company socially.  That's why, personally, I dread the thought of an old folks home or some such place.  Not particularly interested with meeting new people.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 11, 2018)

I talk with my brother almost every Sun.I spend couple days with him&his family during Thanksgiving. Its tricky weather wise whether I can fly out since its usually  snowing that week here in WNY
My sister&I email  each other every couple of months
I call or go see my friends on a regular basis Sue


----------



## Ronni (Oct 11, 2018)

How are you guys keeping in touch with your family and friends? Do you visit/call/e-mail/etc?

I do it all.  Call, text, FaceTime, email, visit, Facebook, Messenger, Hangouts, instagram, Snail Mail...just depending on who, and where.  

My son and DIL and 4 kids live across the country, so there's lots of FaceTiming and calls, and a visit or two a year.  My other 4 kids live here in Nashville, so we do a lot of family get togethers for seasonal things, BBQ's or pot luck dinners depending not he time of year, birthdays (have one this weekend as a matter of fact...my son in law's birthday) and the traditional get togethers for Thanksgiving, Easter, Christmas.  I also text with all of them all the time, countless times a day, or every day, or every few days, depending on the kid.  It's the easiest form of communication for me, because with my work I often can't actually talk on the phone, but I can always squeeze in a text response.  I also use a bluetooth earbud headset so I can talk to text which makes it even faster.

Friends are somewhat different. The ones who are my age or close to,  a lot of them haven't embraced technology the way I have, so they tend to want to talk on the phone or have lunch rather than texting or Facebook'ing. My life is pretty jammed, so that sometimes takes longer to accomplish.  But again, that headset comes in handy!  It's hands' free, so I use the time when I'm in the car (I drive a lot, to client's homes, to Ron's, for errands, etc.,) to chat.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 12, 2018)

I text, call, or visit. Don't use email much unless documents or lots of photos are being exchanged, and this is with my mother. I cancelled my Facebook and Twitter accounts over a year ago. I don't Skype because I don't want to.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 12, 2018)

Some texting, but mainly a phone call, but do have and use Facebook. No kids of any kind to keep in contact with. We very seldom see anyone in my wife's family. They don't want to spend the money to fly and neither do we. Most of my family are deceased.


----------



## peppermint (Oct 13, 2018)

We live 2 blocks from my son and family...He shows up almost every other day...The kids and my son and daughter in law all work....They phone, or email us...
I have friends that communicate with me on email or phone...I don't do face book...We see each other often...Most are retired, also....

My family has Birthday's and most Holiday's together...Consisting of my brother and sister in law, and their family....

I talk every other day with my daughter...she lives an hour away....We will go to her on Monday....Granddaughter plays Field Hockey and invited my husband for a
Cancer Month. dedication......Grand daughter and Grand son will walk with my husband on the field (For Cancer Survivors)….


----------



## HelenC66 (Oct 14, 2018)

I am usually not lonely on my own because I have a lot of hobbies but I also have family living nearby.


----------



## Victor (Nov 2, 2018)

I usually have to initiate all my conversations with my friends and sister.
They rarely or never call me. When I call them, they say or act happy I called
and are interested in what I say. But if they are really so interested,
then why did they wait until I called?  Any why do they sometimes change the
subject or interrupt me when I am talking? I hesitate calling them for that reason.
Same with emails. I have to initiate it. If I call too often, they would not
answer the phone.
What do you think? Does this happen with you?


----------



## jujube (Nov 2, 2018)

Telephone, text, email, face-to-face.  Some more often, some less often.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 2, 2018)

FaceTime, messenger, email and cell phone.


----------



## Wren (Nov 2, 2018)

E mail, telephone and meeting up with friends my daughter and I e mail each morning and FaceTime each night, I don’t like texting, I also do a few hours voluntary work and try to go out every day, either for a walk or shopping


----------



## SpicyTweed (Nov 4, 2018)

Mostly in-person, by phone, or email.


----------

